# synarel and headaches...



## momo9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi!

Completely new to any of this ... Started Synarel 10 days ago and have begun having terrible headaches in the last few days and have had to take time off and stay in bed. Has this happened to anyone else? I am a bit worried about telling the clinic just yet in case am told to stop... We have doing ICSI as have been told no chance otherwise, so feel am scared that this is the last resort anyway.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there momo + welcoem to FF 

sorry you are experiencing the headaches  i suffered with headaches when down regulating too as do alot of women but it does get better once you start stimulating  in the meantime try plenty of fluid + make sure you have some early nights 

i will leave you a few links to take a look at, im sure they will help you

for everything a new member needs to know ~ CLICK HERE

for info on newbie chat nights ~ CLICK HERE

for ICSI general chit chat + info ~ CLICK HERE

for the cycle buddies thread ~ CLICK HERE

+ for a little fun ~ CLICK HERE

we do have locations boards too but i dont know where you are from + we also have a starting out + diagnosis board ~ CLICK HERE

i hpe you find these helpful + if you need any info just shout someone will help 

goodluck with your cycle 

xxx


----------



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Momo

I too remember those headaches.  Can be really bad but you can take paracetamol and ibuprofen if you need to.  Just need to stop before egg collection but as cleg says once you start stimulating they do generally go.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Unfortunately Synarel can cause nasty headaches sometimes.  Luckily I've not suffered too badly on any of my cycles but then I get severe hormonal migraines pretty much every month before my period anyway, treatment or no treatment !

The downregging process puts your body into temporary "pseudo" menopause which is why you may notice symptoms associated with menopause, including headaches.

Do try to ensure you drink plenty of water to keep you hydrated and help flush the drugs around your system....that should help ease the headaches too.

Whilst paracetamol is fine to take, I would avoid taking anything like Nurofen/Ibuprofen as these should be avoided when ttc......paracetamol is safe to take though, including during 2ww and pregnancy.


If you do have any concerns though, please contact your clinic....that's what they're there for  

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## momo9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi!

Thanks all of you for that - has made me feel much better hearing that I'm not going mad! Am off to drink more water and get an early night now!

Hope you're all ok?

xxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello momo, welcome yo Fertility Friends. 

I think the others have pretty much said it all. That flippin' stuff....  I second the advice about drinking plenty of water and I would also say that, for me personally, once I started stimulation drugs, things got a good deal better so hopefully, the same will be for you. 

Do check out the fab links cleg has left, especially the Cycle Buddies one and join the June / July buddies thread there. This is where you can meet and chat to ladies undergoing treatment at the same time as you and compare notes so to speak. If can be hufgely supportive to be surrounded by your peers and know that you're not going through this alone. 
Please feel free to read and post wherever you feel comfortable of FF. I know everyone here will make you feel welcome and you can only get the very best support from FF if you join in.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi momo and welcome to FF

Sorry to hear that you're suffering with headaches at the minute but you've been left some great ideas to combat it. 

Hope your tx goes well     

Take care
xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Momo

Sorry to repeat but DRINK, DRINK, DRINK !!!  That's the only thing that stops me having the headache from hell every day.  I was injecting Buserelin in the mornings and had to make sure that I drink 2 litres before lunch, otherwise I'm for it!!

Good luck and remember to look after yourself   

Lully x


----------

